# Snake Gun



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

What do you use for your "snake gun"? I don't want to spring for the "Judge".


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

Buy yourself and a single barrell .410 or 20 gauge with bird shot will do the trick.


----------



## Huntlabs (Oct 7, 2009)

38 with rat shot is what I have.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

If I lived in snake country I'd have a belt fed gun......Hate them things


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

38spl revolver with CCI rat shot. A shotgun will do the job but bulky to carry while training.


----------

